# How long will my Piranha live?



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

I Love my piranha. As much or more as my other pets. I found him at my local fish store 7 years ago when I knew absolutely NOTHING about fish. the clerk told me it was a Wimple Piranha that had stowed away with their latest shipment of silver dollars. They wanted $15 for him. I bought him. Although I would love to have some of the really cool piranhas I've seen on this site, (piranha are illegal in my state) I wouldn't trade mine for anything. Anyway, I think my piranha is a very strong fish as he has outlived all my others ten fold. Once, back when I was stupid, I changed the water in his tank, and put him in a bowl of cold, fresh out of the tap water for about an hour. I knew I made a mistake when every single one of my other fish died. He lived though. Once, we left town for a week and when we returned, his tank's surge protector was tripped and he had been living in 60 degree water w/ no filter or air. He was harrased by a large male beta for 2 weeks, and his tank has been moved to 4 different houses. He seems to be healthy as ever though. I've had him for seven years so far, and he was about 4" when I bought him. So my question is: How long will my baby live? ie: what is the lifespan for this type of fish? Thank you very much!!!
Also, How can I include pictures in these posts?
One more thing....can anyone tell if this is a male or female?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

welcome to piranha-fury, you will find all the answers to your problems here!!!!!!!!
wow, you have had him for 7 years in all those conditions. piranhas usually make it past 10 years in good conditions.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go, read up on C. mento.

With the anal fin damaged hard to say, my best guess, probably a male. Visit the web page above, it will show you how to tell the differences.


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for your info. How do you figure his anal fin is damaged? He has been alone with only a pleco. Could the pleco have done it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChrisandCat04 Posted on May 14 2004, 04:49 PM
> Thanks for your info. How do you figure his anal fin is damaged? He has been alone with only a pleco. Could the pleco have done it?


Because the anal fin is not properly shaped, indicating damage and a ragged appearance. This could also be from fungal problem, but don't know for sure since the photo is NOT of the fin. Yes, its possible your pleco might have caused damage.


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

Here is a close-up of his fin.. hard to get as he wont be still! If it is some kind of infection..do you recommend anything for it?? Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This topic now should be in Disease/Parasite forum. I can't see much from your photo. I wouldn't want to recommend treatment without knowing for sure there is a bacterial problem. Any medication you use can stress a fish out more than just simply doing water changes and a good healthy diet will more good.

Here is what I suggest, keep a good observation of your fishes. Try to isolate the catfish as a potential problem maker. If the catfish leaves the fish alone, then we are talking about bacterial problem. If this turns out to the case and your fishes fins do not heal properly, then suggest looking into Mardel or Jungle products and using a suitable fungal medication. Follow directions to the letter.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a sweet fish, and 7 years is pretty impressive, to say the least!
Good luck nursing him back to health









*_Moved to Diseases and Parasites_*


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Just how big is that guy after 7 years?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Wow thats a real great question, dont worry hell live for ever man!


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

He is only about 5" in length. He has lived in a ten gallon tank with a pleco his whole life. Now, I have finally set up my 125 gallon and have recently put him in there. I don't know if that means he will get larger.??


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

in 7 years he that big small


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

I recently added (2) 4 inch gold gouramis to the 125g tank and at first, I thought he was chasing them around looking for a bite, but in fact, after hours and days of observation, he is actually attempting to swim around WITH them as a school!


----------

